# Registry von WoW Rückständen säubern



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Hey, ich habe scheinbar einige RÜckstände von wow (Hab es vor kurzem deinstalliert) auf der Platte die jetzt meine neuinstallation verhindert. 
Wie kann ich die entfernen?


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. März 2010)

Also normal wird bei einer deinstallation auch der Registryeintrag gelöscht weil 
sonst wäre Deinstallationen sinnlos da man ja nur die Dateien löschen müsste.

Außerdem schreibt WoW nicht viel in die Registry rein da man den Ordner auf 
eine externe Festplatte zum Beispiel drauftun kann und auf einen neuen Pc
kopieren ohne Probleme.


Glaube Andere können dir da weiterhelfen^^


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

hm ): Hoffentlich gestern noh ne gamecard gekauft und seitdem nur fehlermeldungen


----------



## Dark Guardian (6. März 2010)

Wäre sinnvoll die Fehlermeldungen zu nennen....


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145364-fehlermeldung-bei-installation-von-wow/


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2010)

Wo Wow genau Einträge erzeugt, weiß ich nicht. Aber lade dir halt mal CCleaner runter und mach eine Analyse. Er zeigt dir dann alle "angeblich" fehlerhaften Einträge auf. Die gehst du durch und schaust nach, ob etwas derartiges dabei ist. Falls ja, dann gehst du in die Registry und löscht es.

Edit:

mmh...hab bei mir in der Registry auf die Schnelle das gefunden.

ausführen -> regedit -> unter

HKey_Local_Machine -> Software -> Wow6432Node -> Blizzard Entertaiment 

Da hast du deine Schlüssel wie zum Beispiel InstallPath


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

wie komme ich den in die registry


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Klos hat es bereits erwähnt:

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Start -> ausführen -> regedit [/font]


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Kein WoW nur ein Blizzard ordner aber da's nur starcraft drinn

edit: gleiche Fehlermeldung, selbst nachdem ich cc cleaner benutzt es im abgescherten modus als admin laufen gelassen hab


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. März 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du uns mal dei fehlermeldung nennst?


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

hab den thread mit der fehlermeldung bereits weiter oben verlinkt


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2010)

Deinen Virenscanner hast auch mal ausgeschaltet um das Problem auszuschließen?


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

hm wenn ich windwos im abgesicherten modus starte geht wird der doch gar nicht hochgefahren oder?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. März 2010)

Auch ne möglichkeit ist geh zu nem Kumpel und kopier das fertig Installierte WoW auf dein Rechner.


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Hm aber es würd doch wohl einen anderen weg geben als es sich zu kopieren oder? -.-'


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Wollte ebend bei mudder mal wieder wow spielen (hab da schon wotlk drauf) und die ersten patches lud es ganz normal, dann folgende fehlermeldung
Der Blizzard Updater konnte nicht gestartet werden.
 Der Patch braucht nicht ausgeführt zu werden. Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 2.1.1.1462 oder älter von "Launcher.exe". Die momentan installierte Version ist 2.1.1.1462.

O_O WAAAAAAH?


----------



## Wagga (6. März 2010)

Lass dir den fertigen Ordner WoW komplett ohne Interfaceordner,WTF,WDB auf eine bzw. zwei DVDs brennen.
Sichiebe die dann n einen Ordner den du WoW oder World of Warcraft nennst.
Dann starten, müsste klappen. So habe ich meine anfänglichen Probleme mit WoW auch behoben.
Es klappt also.


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Kann ich das nicht iwie so machen das ich ein lan kabel in den einen und den anderen schicke und ds iwie so rüberschicke?


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Kann ich das nicht iwie so machen das ich ein lan kabel in den einen und den anderen schicke und ds iwie so rüberschicke?

oder das er es auf eine externe kopiert???


Brauche schnell die antwort


Entschuldigt hab ausversehen auf zitat geklickt

Beides ivsta pcs auch immer mit anleitung bitte


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2010)

Das kannst du schon machen. Du musst es ja nur in einen Ordner stecken, der im Netz freigegeben ist. Wenn die zwei PC's mit ein und den selben Router kommunizieren, dann sind sie ja eh schon im gleichen Netz.
Also müsste der Ordner nur freigegeben werden und darauf geachtet werden, daß auch die NTFS-Berechtigungen entsprechend konfiguriert sind und dann geht das. Ist halt nur die Frage, was du da für ne Bandbreite hast.
14 GB oder was das inzwischen hat einfach mal so über das Netzwerk zu verschieben dauert seine Zeit, wenn da nicht entsprechend Bandbreite vorhanden ist.

Das mit dem Kabel geht natürlich auch. Allerdings muss dass dann unter Umständen ein Cross-Kabel sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Ich habe jetzt das lan kabel (was ich auch auf lanpartys benutze) in den beiden rechnern netzwerk steht wow freigegeben (17gb) 
Ich will es mir laden Geschätzte dauer...

*ZWEI TAGE UND ZWEIUNDZWANZIG STUNDEN


*kann dicg jetzt nicht wahr sein oder?


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die geschätzte Dauer kannst du in die Tonne treten.


----------



## nöknök1 (6. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>_> Aber so übertrieben? Naja jetzt habe ich es eh schon abgebrochen fuuuu


----------



## Carcharoth (7. März 2010)

Ein Thread reicht.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145364-fehlermeldung-bei-installation-von-wow/


----------

